# Gesshin Hide Chukabocho Custom



## hax9215 (May 16, 2012)

Recieved this beautiful cleaver from JKI right before Derby, but have had some issues keeping me offline. The short version vis-a'-vis reviews: To paraphrase words of 2LiveCrew

CLEAVER GOOD! CLEAVER REAL GOOD!

CLEAVER GOOD! CLEAVER REAL GOOD! :lolsign: 

Will try to insert pictures, Jon if you are reading this please do so.
The short version is I am overjoyed with the knife, it surpassed all expectations. More to follow, got a paper due at midnight.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Shinob1 (May 16, 2012)

The lack of pictures is making me cry inside. :sad0:


----------



## JBroida (May 16, 2012)




----------



## malacara (May 16, 2012)

Shinob1 said:


> The lack of pictures is making me cry inside. :sad0:



+1



> hax9215
> 
> More to follow


:hungry:


Regards


----------



## kalaeb (May 16, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## hax9215 (May 17, 2012)

Okay, custom order Gesshin Hide Cleaver, chukabocho in Japanesethe , Washu in Mandarin.

Ordered the washu with Plum Blossoms, and wanted "Hax" or the phonetic equivalent in Kanji as my personal handle is Hax the Cook. (Stephen King reference for reading fans) Made the original order in January with half down, and the blade was actually finished about a month ago. Price seemed more than fair considering the unique status of the knife. Mr. Broida's lovely wife researched and offered two possibilites for Hax, with a detailed description of what the individual characters meant in both options. Once I made my wishes clear, the work was performed flawlessly on the blade; I was almost hesitant to actually cut anything for fear of spoiling the artwork!

OOTB the blade is perfectly ground and sharpened down to about 15-16 degrees on a side. The edge did need to be run across a finishing stone, I purchased a stone rack with a little plastic water dish to hold the ruby and natural finishing stone I bought from Son a couple of months ago. I ran it up and down the wetted ruby side with 4 push sharpening strokes before moving the blade perpendicularly on the stone and working my way across the blade. I was wondering how much effect I was having on the edge, then noticed my fingers were bleeding! I flipped the stone over to the natural stone, and got it scary sharp. In retrospect, I should have had Jon put an edge on it to see the true epitome the blade is capable of, but the cleaver currently is the sharpest knife I have ever worked with. I asked for a rounded choi and a rounded top of the blade with the exception of the first 2 inches from the end of the blade, (ever notch a lobster claw?) andthis was executed perfectly.

The blade was delivered with a wooden blade guard that tied on to make it secure, I wish I had one of these with the heavier Kaji damascus I bought earlier this year. I dropped the leather case that it was in, and that beast cut through the leather and put a big :censored: chip right at the juncture of the blade and the choi. I have since had the Kaji reground with a 20 degree bevel, it is much heavier (795 gms vs. 485 gms) than the Gesshin. In a Chinese kitchen the cooks will have a light thin cleaver, a heavier version, and a long thin paring knife and THAT IS THEIR KIT. The Kaji will be used for actual chopping and whacking, with the Gesshin a true slicer with a godawful sharp edge.

I am overjoyed with the knife I bought from Jon at JKI, and would heartily reccommend his fine service to anyone wanting a true masterpiece knife. I am wiping off the washu ater use, and I cannot speak to patina yet, but I am as happy as I can be with the blade.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Crothcipt (May 17, 2012)

I thought this was a start with #6. So this is a no post cause of tiredness.


----------



## hax9215 (May 17, 2012)

Jon posted the pics of the cleaver, see post #3 above.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Crothcipt (May 17, 2012)

hax9215 said:


> Jon posted the pics of the cleaver, see post #3 above.
> 
> Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


yep had to edit it.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect this thread, but that is one beautiful *&& cleaver. How is it holding up for you?


----------

